# Show me your paints?



## dressagebelle (May 13, 2009)

Does it count if they are half paint? Here are two pics of horse's. I owned the grey and white one, and worked with the black and white, but was not able to buy. They are half brothers. So Co is the grey and white, and Tohr is the black and white.http://www.horseforum.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=8814&stc=1&d=1246901726
http://www.horseforum.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=8815&stc=1&d=1246901737


----------



## Tennessee (Dec 7, 2008)

http://www.horseforum.com/horses.php?horse=2664
Clicky there for my one and only paint. =]


----------



## jadeewood (Feb 18, 2009)

This is Rainbow









This is Apache


----------



## close2prfct (Mar 9, 2009)

Justice....One very dirty boy


----------



## ModernDayCowgirl (Jun 12, 2009)




----------



## jadeewood (Feb 18, 2009)

awww, they are all very stunning =]


----------



## Whispering Silver (Jul 6, 2009)

Lockridge, Stallion


----------



## RidingBareback (Jul 1, 2009)

Wow. All of you have gorgeous paints. I'm so jealous.


----------



## Sunny06 (Jun 22, 2009)

These 2 are SSHs..Still paints, tho.
Seeing Spots on Flickr - Photo Sharing!
Sunny on Flickr - Photo Sharing!
2 Suns on Flickr - Photo Sharing!


----------



## morganshow11 (Dec 19, 2008)

This is my old horse, Hercules.


----------



## Jillyann (Mar 31, 2009)

This is Candy Cane!!


----------



## Barrelracer Up (May 22, 2009)

Here is my girl Step N Starstruck.



































Her dam ALittleLocomotion


----------



## Jillyann (Mar 31, 2009)

^^ She is BEAUTIFUL!


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

I'm going to cheat because technically she is not a paint but pinto because of her coloring. But here it goes. I'm not able to load up a full body shot at the moment, this is the only one I have.


----------



## Jake and Dai (Aug 15, 2008)

My pinto Dai...


----------



## happygoose123 (Jan 19, 2009)

my gorgeous boy chucky. he is 10yrs old and he is just like a big sooky puppy! i love him 

















































sorry lots of pics


----------



## cowgirlfitzy (Jan 27, 2009)

My first Paint Sony AKA IR Awesome Enough


----------



## midwestgirl89 (Jul 7, 2009)

*Chief*

This is Chief-my mom's 16.3 hand Paint. Fortunately doesn't realize how big he is!


----------



## ClassicalRomantic (Jun 2, 2009)

My beautiful girl Classical ROmantic (Classy) owned her since she was 6 months old she just turned 10 










Kissy Kissy


----------



## kaykat31 (Feb 15, 2009)

My paint gelding, George.


----------



## PaintHorseMares (Apr 19, 2008)

Here are our Paint mares...

"Angel" Showdown Suzy Q Paint










"Lady" Intimadated Skip Paint











"Cinnamon" Tommy Spekled Supreme Paint


----------



## CheyAut (Nov 26, 2008)

I no longer have a Paint (the one I did was a BS, just big blaze and stockings on a very dark bay body), but I do have many pintos to share 

Calista (CheyAuts Starlit Firefly), Arabian Pony (not sure what else she has in her, many people think there's some Paso in there, who knows)


































Casi (Mini Magic's Lady Casino), AMHR/FBR Mini Mare


















Design (Abrias DB Painted Design), AMHA/AMHR filly


























Jewel (Painted Suns Painted Jewel), AMHA/AMHR mare


















Ruby (Landrys Cowboys Diamonds & Rubys) AMHA/AMHR mare


















Sierra (CheyAuts Perfect Attraction) AMHA/AMHR/PtHA filly


----------



## CheyAut (Nov 26, 2008)

Solitaire (CheyAuts Cowboy Diamond Solitaire) AMHA/AMHR/PtHA filly


















Tucker (CheyAuts Star Spangled Tucker) AMHA/AMHR pending stallion


----------

